# stone and wood IBU



## jezza79 (22/2/13)

Helo all.
can anyone give a quick answer regarding the ibu of pacific ale?
i am doing up a recipe and am now up to the hops but cant remember what was the ibu
was thinking around 14?
anyone know for sure?
thanks


----------



## bum (22/2/13)

It'd be higher than 14. Low 20s would get you close.

I'd be giving it some body and 30 IBU but I like to make "improvements" where I can.


----------



## jezza79 (22/2/13)

really, 20's you recon? just seems a tad high


----------



## seamad (22/2/13)

18-20


----------



## jezza79 (22/2/13)

done 20 it is then


----------



## jammer (22/2/13)

It's 22. I've asked the brewer. 
I make my clone 29.


----------



## jezza79 (23/2/13)

thanks guys......adjusted to 22


----------



## punkin (23/2/13)

> *StoneandWood Ale 1* (American Wheat or Rye Beer)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
> ...


----------



## Moad (24/2/13)

I just did one based on pilsener with 90 min boil and 17 IBU. Will post back in a couple of weeks with recipe if its any good


----------



## jammer (25/2/13)

Just putting it out there also, it's quite dry, to allow the hops to stand out...
I mash at 64. It's very close.


----------

